# Masd antonii



## Ron-NY (Feb 5, 2008)

2008 blooming gives me a flower 9' tall 1.5" wide. Originally collected in peru in 2006.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2008)

What do you call the tall part of the dorsal sepal -- does it have a special name? It's impressive on this one.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a dancer in pink skirt!!

Ramon


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 5, 2008)

I have only heard the sepal extensions called tails. The petals are very small structures in the center of the flower. The lateral sepals are fused on this flower.


----------



## neo-guy (Feb 5, 2008)

They are called caudae.
Peter.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool Ron. Thanx for posting.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 5, 2008)

neo-guy said:


> They are called caudae.
> Peter.


Oh, now that explains a few species names, now doesn't it (Phrag caudatum, ect) ...thank you Peter!


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 5, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Oh, now that explains a few species names, now doesn't it (Phrag caudatum, ect) ...thank you Peter!



Yep. Caudate = "tailed"


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2008)

that is really a 'great' flower, very very nice! Jean


----------



## Corbin (Feb 6, 2008)

Nine feet tall????oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 6, 2008)

whooops...9" :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

neo-guy said:


> They are called caudae.
> Peter.


Thanks, Peter. Interesting.


----------



## Corbin (Feb 7, 2008)

Ron. 

what are the culture requirements for this Masde?


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 7, 2008)

That is so pretty, Ron. I envy people who can grow masde. I have killed every one I've tried to grow. Not cool engough I suppose.


----------



## Heather (Feb 7, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------

